# Selling House in UK and Buying another



## matflat (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone here have any experience of selling a UK property and buying another in the UK?

I have a strange set of circumstances, but the long and short is that the scenario would involve me selling my house and purchasing another. I have Temporary Residency with Permit to Work in South Africa and am living in SA. I have UK Bank Account still as I am renting out our current house.

If anyone can provide some guidance or names and numbers of relevant people to talk to here in SA I would appreciate it. Unsure if there are any SARS issues or problems proving income between SA and UK etc.

Thanks,
Mat.


----------

